# Need some help identifying



## LemonadeJay (Oct 26, 2013)

I found this piece while hiking in Northern Arizona. I am going to make some pens for the people that took the trip with me. Just curious if anyone knows what it is. It smells amazing when cut.





Thanks,
Jay


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 26, 2013)

F.O.G. wood(found on ground)


This will be very hard, we can't smell it, there is no bark remaining, and photo's of leaves will probably be out of the question?

Can you describe the 'smell' that is amazing?
Camphor smells pretty nice to me, but I don't know if it does to you....





Scott (waiting on pen photos too) B


----------

